# What MAC products do you use to contour?



## cheryl (Mar 27, 2009)

I've been using my MAC bronzer and the eyeshadow wedge to contour, but I was wondering what other kinds of products MAC has that I could use? I know they use to sell those Sculpt and Shape duos but those were LE and I don't think I can still get them except for ebay or something...
Thanks in advance


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 27, 2009)

I use blushbaby blush. That all depends on what your skin tone is though. I know a lot of people who find a blush that works well for their contour.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 27, 2009)

You can also use the Pro sculpting powders


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 27, 2009)

Omega eyeshadow for anyone very fair!
Also, one I like for dramatic contouring on fair skin is remotely grey eyeshadow!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 27, 2009)

Sculpt and Shape Powder in Accentuate/ Sculpt or Tenderling blush.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 27, 2009)

mac strada blush, but i think its DC now. i'm nw15/20


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2009)

no, Strada is not discontinued.. I just replaced it.  Besides this the Harmony blush, wedge ES, and the omega ES  a good taupe color


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_no, Strada is not discontinued.. I just replaced it.  Besides this the Harmony blush, wedge ES, and the omega ES  a good taupe color
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ohh really?
it was meant to be DC just after naughty nauticals last year. how odd! but good at the same time.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 28, 2009)

Blunt blush. I use it even on my eyes. It's the perfect shade for tan/medium skin.


----------



## moonlit (Apr 3, 2009)

refined golden bronzer


----------



## gujifijian (Jan 31, 2010)

I've tried refined golden bronzer. Perhaps I'm using it wrong. But it makes me look dirty(especially when I contour my face). I have yet to use it for under my chin(to hide my double chin)........but will definitely try 2morrow and see if it works! Thanks







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_refined golden bronzer_


----------



## foomph (Feb 1, 2010)

Harmony blush!  It's awesome and I'm pretty fair at NC15


----------



## January (Feb 1, 2010)

A MSF Natural a shade or two darker, with a light hand.


----------



## fashonjunkee (Feb 2, 2010)

*DITTO sculpt & shape accentuate/ sculpt!*
Im NW20 and have a Diamond shaped head and this softens my wide cheek bones really well without looking dirty! and the highlight is not over frosty like some of them can be!


----------

